# Paper chart vs. Ovusoft software vs. Fertility Friend ?!?!



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Has it ever happened to any of you that you interpret your chart on paper very differently than either the TCOYF software or Fertility Friend does, or that the two programs don't match each other? What do you do in that case?


----------



## emma00 (Jan 14, 2003)

Well I've never done anything but paper charts - but I figure I know my body and my symptoms better than a computer programme so I would go with my interpretation over anything else. I have been charting for nearly 10 years. Some cycles are more confusing than others and you just have to wait it out a bit to see the bigger picture. I also don't temp anymore - so just rely on cm and cervical position and "o" pain.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I've only used ovusoft for the free trial so I can't really speak of its interpretation.

FF is wrong, a lot, for me.

in the beginning I charted on paper and on FF. Now I just chart on FF and print my charts out at the end of the cycle. You can over ride FF's interpretation if you feel it is incorrect. I've noticed that on the advanced setting it is more incorrect than on the fertility awareness setting


----------



## EastbayK (Sep 13, 2004)

I prefer charting on paper b/c it's easier to see all my notes and temps at the same time. If I have an abnormal temp, I can see right away in my notes why it might have been. In FF it's in a little note box that you have to navigate to. Makes it easier when you are looking back a couple of months to see what might have happened then. Also, I can keep the chart at my bedside and it reminds me to chart my temp. I tend to forget to take the time to boot up the computer, log in and add my temp.

I use the free version of FF just to see what it comes up with and compare with my own interpretation.

Kim


----------

